

How do you show that you're a great group of founders? - throwaway_19361

Hey Hackers I’m using a throwaway partly because I feel I may come off as naive but also partly because I think a lot of great start ups are facing the same problem I am. 
I’ve been reading a lot of the posts on HN and have read through some of the articles that YC has and I was delighted to see how important a great team of co-founders is to the success of a startup. I couldn’t agree more. I’ve been working non-stop for the last 6 months on an awesome website idea with two of my best friends from college and I couldn’t be happier. The work is impossible, the hours punishing but goddammit if we don’t love every minute of it. I came up with the idea but with every day I feel dirtier putting that in writing. I had a thought and some ambition but with my co-founders we’ve got something completely different and much much better.  Every day we think of new directions to take ourselves in, bouncing ideas off each other, nurturing our original plan, but always thinking of some new opportunity for the site we didn’t think of before. 
Anyways let’s get to the bare bones of the matter. We love our product, but we love our group more. We’ve been getting ready for a release in a few months time (shorter than a year, we have a date but I’m trying to keep this general) and have been looking into some funding options and some help guiding us through the quagmire of the startup world. In YC we found the potential for both so we put together an application and sent it off. We thought it was strong but there’s this nagging feeling in the back of my mind. We had plenty of room to describe our product and space to talk about ourselves as individuals but our company is much more than the sum of its parts. So my question is this HN, how can I convey this through an application form? How can I convey the way we all perfectly compliment each other’s strengths to form a singular thinking entity, how can I show how well we can support each other when things go wrong or someone messes up? Thanks for your time guys!
======
ShawnJG
if you dig deep on this site you will find examples of written applications
and video submissions that were successful. That should give you an idea, just
an idea mind you of what YC is looking for. While it seems you're coming up
with a multitude of ideas for your project I will concentrate on producing
some limited scope of what you have to show. This is not a Hollywood edition
so razzle dazzle will not get you far. Substance is the key. If your idea was
well articulated and got your point across, PG and the rest of the team will
be able to evaluate application properly. You have until October 10, so look
over your application and be concise and direct. if you've already
accomplished that way and hope for the best, if not edit your application and
resubmit. Good luck excavation!

